
The Odds of Winning Solitaire - soundsop
http://www.roziturnbull.com/bill/Solitaire/solitaire.htm
======
jibiki
> When checking for possible moves I found that there is an advantage in
> starting on the right and moving to the left.

Well, the big piles are hardest to clear, so that's where you should start.

I was very surprised, however, that one should prioritize deck->table over
table->table.

~~~
ojbyrne
I think this is a consequence of 3 cards, 3 times around the deck. You have to
prioritize getting to all the cards in the deck.

------
8plot
it's missing:
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=The+Odds+of+Winning+Sol...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=The+Odds+of+Winning+Solitaire)

~~~
windsurfer
It's hand-curated data. No kidding it's missing.

------
Dave_Kean
Please learn the difference between LOOSE and LOSE.

~~~
ralph
Lose is loose that's lost an O, loose has to be looser than lose to have space
for the extra O.

